# Ft. Myers Beach area question



## anne1125 (Aug 22, 2010)

We are going to Englewood, FL at the end of October (timeshare trade) and have never been to Ft. Myers Beach.  We are using this airport so we thought we'd do a few days there.

Travelzoo has a special for $79 a night at the Gullwing Beach Condos.  We don't have an oceanfront room but it is a 1 bedroom condo.

Has anyone stayed there?  It looks nice on the website.

Anything we should do (besides be beachbums) while in Ft. Myers Beach?

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 22, 2010)

I hope you know that Ft.Meyers Beach is just a stone's throw from Sanibel-Captiva Islands, which are well worth a day visit, at a minium. Many folks would kill for a week's stay.

Sanibel is the shelling capital of the world, and so protetive of its laid-back image that there's only one chain restaurant. The lighthouse at the South end is an icon. Captiva has the funky Bubble Room Restaurant, an experience one should have once.

I used to go there as a child, when the only way over was by ferry (there's still a Ferry Road). Now there's a bridge with an absurd toll, but its well worth the $$. I went there for my 1st honeymoon... Favorite memory: The Sunday breakfast buffet at 'Tween Waters Inn.


----------



## chrispy08 (Aug 23, 2010)

the Mucky Duck has great lobster!


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 25, 2010)

*A Story about the GullWing*



			
				
Travelzoo has a special for $79 a night at the Gullwing Beach Condos.  We don't have an oceanfront room but it is a 1 bedroom condo.
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Several years ago I reserved a room online at the Gullwing 'site unseen' for $35 per night. I am thinking they didn't have a website at that time because we approached the place with fear and trepidation, not know what to expect. When we drove-in, we could tell it was a very nice place. So then we began to speculate that the rate was going to require us to 'do something' like a presentation.
> 
> The desk person said..."I'm sorry, there has been a mistake, we can't give you that room for $35." As it turns out, the room number that we had reserved was actually a top floor 3 bedroom condo...and somewhere along the line the data entry was done incorrectly and our room was supposed to be priced at $350 per night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurie (Aug 25, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> I hope you know that Ft.Meyers Beach is just a stone's throw from Sanibel-Captiva Islands, which are well worth a day visit, at a minium. Many folks would kill for a week's stay.
> 
> Sanibel is the shelling capital of the world, and so protetive of its laid-back image that there's only one chain restaurant. The lighthouse at the South end is an icon. Captiva has the funky Bubble Room Restaurant, an experience one should have once.
> 
> I used to go there as a child, when the only way over was by ferry (there's still a Ferry Road). Now there's a bridge with an absurd toll, but its well worth the $$. I went there for my 1st honeymoon... Favorite memory: The Sunday breakfast buffet at 'Tween Waters Inn.



Spend a couple of hours at the Ding Darling Widlife Preserve on Sanibel, for sure. It might be the highlight of your trip! This is one of my favorite spots in the continental US...


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I did confirm our stay with Gullwing in a 2 bedroom, island view unit.

We will check out Captiva and Sanibel while there as well.

Looking like a fun time.

Anne


----------



## Laurie (Aug 25, 2010)

Ding Darling is closed on Fridays, open all other days. You won't be there during peak migratory bird season, but the beautiful roseate spoonbills will hopefully have arrived! Check tide tables, low tide or as close as possible is best, though anytime can be fine. It's only about a 5-mile slow drive thru the refuge - have your cameras ready.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 26, 2010)

I love the botanical gardens at the Edison & Ford Winter Estate in Ft. Myers. http://www.efwefla.org/home.asp


----------



## theo (Aug 26, 2010)

*Good info --- thanks.*



Laurie said:


> Ding Darling is closed on Fridays, open all other days. You won't be there during peak migratory bird season, but the beautiful roseate spoonbills will hopefully have arrived! Check tide tables, low tide or as close as possible is best, though anytime can be fine. It's only about a 5-mile slow drive thru the refuge - have your cameras ready.



Having never been there (...but certainly planning to), do you think the "5 mile drive" is one which can be safely undertaken by bicycle? (more specifically, in terms of the road surface and sufficient road width / shoulder to minimize risk of being struck by a distracted driver?


----------



## jamstew (Aug 26, 2010)

IIRC, we saw quite a few cyclists in the refuge. I can't remember anything offhand that would be a problem.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 26, 2010)

theo said:


> Having never been there (...but certainly planning to), do you think the "5 mile drive" is one which can be safely undertaken by bicycle? (more specifically, in terms of the road surface and sufficient road width / shoulder to minimize risk of being struck by a distracted driver?



Theo:  Bicycles are encouraged.  My wife and I have used bicycles.  People are careful on bikes and auto drivers are careful as well.

In general, Sanibel is a great place to get around on bikes.  There are many bicycle paths and it is quite fun to hop on a bike at the resort and just go somewhere.  Of course, in 90 degree weather, I sweat a lot.  But, it is good exercise.


----------



## theo (Aug 26, 2010)

*Thanks --- and one more question...*

Thanks for the input --- bicycles it is then!    
It will be during the winter, so being baked alive won't be a factor. Thanks again.

One other question now comes to mind; If the refuge is "closed" on Fridays, then I assume that entrance is blocked or gated somehow. That's fine, but it then makes me wonder how early in the morning one can gain access to the refuge on days when the refuge *is* open?
Personally, I'd be very much inclined to go as early as possible and as early as the refuge allows; anyone have any knowlesge/ info (or suggestions how to find out online) regarding DD Refuge "opening" time?


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 26, 2010)

I was just at both Ft. Myers beach and Sanibel-Captiva:  SKIP Ft. Meyers beach and head straight for Sanibel.  HUGE difference.

Sanibel is a shelling capital, has many beaches that are not very crowded, lots of facilities and things to do.

A member here has a great blog:  iloveshelling.com to check out Sanibel.


----------



## theo (Aug 26, 2010)

*Maybe, but...*



Numismatist said:


> I was just at both Ft. Myers beach and Sanibel-Captiva:  SKIP Ft. Meyers beach and head straight for Sanibel.  HUGE difference.



It's hard to "skip" (or want to "skip") Ft. Myers Beach if that's where you own or happen to be staying.  
In my own numerous experiences in that very area (and imho), while the NW end of FMB is indeed honky tonk, overcrowded, w/ lots of  vehicle traffic and is, overall, eminently worthy of being avoided if possible, the SE end of Estero Island (which has a few nice, quiet timeshare facilities) has *none* of those negatives.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 26, 2010)

theo said:


> ... how early in the morning one can gain access to the refuge on days when the refuge *is* open?



It has a website: http://www.fws.gov/dingdarling/VisitorInformation.html

"The Wildlife Drive, the refuge's public access road, is open Saturday through Thursday from 7:30 a.m. to 1/2 hour before sunset. The Drive is closed every Friday..." The Visitor Center is open 9-5 or 9-4 depending on the season.


----------



## theo (Aug 26, 2010)

*Thanks*



Talent312 said:


> It has a website: http://www.fws.gov/dingdarling/VisitorInformation.html
> 
> "The Wildlife Drive, the refuge's public access road, is open Saturday through Thursday from 7:30 a.m. to 1/2 hour before sunset. The Drive is closed every Friday..." The Visitor Center is open 9-5 or 9-4 depending on the season.



You're the best. Once again, truly the "go to" source for matters Florida. Much appreciated.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 26, 2010)

I was going to offer to mail my Edison Ford Estates two for one from the Entertainment book, but they are gone.  
anyhow, if you plan to do that tour, and go to Sanibel, the Bubble Room and lots of places on the water on FMB and Sanibel are in the book.

If anyone in the party is age 62 or over, the National Park Golden Pass will get the carload in for free.  As previously stated, there are bike trails all over Sanibel and bicycling in ding Darling is a great way to see it.


----------



## beanie (Aug 30, 2010)

and after you check into englewood beach and you want to make a day trip to possibly the best beach in florida , head on up to seista key . it's about 30-40 minutes away. if not just hang at englewood beach as it is a very good beach in itself .


----------



## chriskre (Aug 30, 2010)

If you like seeing marine life up close (manatee will come to the boat if you give them lettuce and fresh water), I recommend renting a pontoon boat for the day and doing the back water flats. 

 If you were staying at Bonita beach resort on Bonita beach (just south of Ft. Myers beach) they give you free use of the boats.  You can rent directly from VRI resorts.  I've done this when I've wanted to use the boats.  It works out cheaper than just renting the pontoon boats for the day since you get the 1 bedroom condo with it.  It's also right across the street from a real nice quiet beach in a residential area.  Since you already have your room reserved you can rent pontoons from Bonita beach resort motel or possibly from Pink Shell resort.  I'm sure there are others but I'm not sure who they are.  

You could also do a day trip to the Everglades.  If you haven't done that you might enjoy it.  Airboat rides and see alligator wrestling.  It's not that far from where you are staying.

Definetely agree that a day spent at the Ford/Edison museum is worth the time spent.  It's in a beautiful setting with nice gardens and very interesting history of both these fascinating men and their friendship.  

If you want to visit one of the few Florida wineries try Eden Winery in Alva, FL also a short drive away.  

If you are into horticulture like me you might find this place fascinating. http://www.echonet.org/content/tours
 They do tours a few days a week and you can buy rare plants that will grow in hard to grow places.  I got some wonderful cherries, bananas and grapes at their nursery.  The winery in Alva also sells muscadine grape plants that will grow in FL (hard to grow here) and I'm sure in other places too.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 31, 2010)

chriske,  you will want to visit Echo Farms next time you come out.  take a guided tour.  they are raising plants to grow in places that usually don't have the ability to raise their own food.  air gardening, rock gardening, furrows, everything you can't even imagine to grow food with little soil or rain or sun, etc.   Just off one of the Fort Myers exits.


----------



## theo (Aug 31, 2010)

*I don't believe so...*



chriskre said:


> Since you already have your room reserved you can rent pontoons from Bonita beach resort...



To the best of my knowledge, Bonita Resort & Club does *not* rent out their pontoon boats. The several pontoon boats on site there are available only for owner / guest use (for free, half-day maximum at a time, must be reserved in advance, refueling of the boat is required before returning to the BRC dock). 

That said, I believe that the commercial facility directly adjoining BRC (small restaurant, docks, boat fuel, bait & tackle shop) does rent out pontoon boats (and other outboard powered boats as well), but that facility is not in any way associated with BRC, it's merely located "next door".


----------



## Laurie (Aug 31, 2010)

theo said:


> Personally, I'd be very much inclined to go as early as possible and as early as the refuge allows; anyone have any knowlesge/ info (or suggestions how to find out online) regarding DD Refuge "opening" time?


Theo, if you're only going once during your week, you really might want to coordinate your visit with low tide time, rather than opening time, for the maximum in bird viewing - though nothing is guaranteed, and we saw plenty of birds at various tide levels. But the sight of so many spoonbills feeding at once was a sight to behold. Also, the light at sunset is pretty gorgeous. 

We have been to Sanibel in the winter 2x now, and on both trips we ended up driving (slowly with lots of stops) thru the refuge every single day!

Here's our Ding Darling YouTube from our trip this past January, to get an idea of what you'll see (go grab a cup of coffee, it's almost 10 minutes long):

www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8PprS1GRyM

Enjoy!


----------



## theo (Aug 31, 2010)

*Good info --- thanks!*



Laurie said:


> Theo, if you're only going once during your week, you really might want to coordinate your visit with low tide time, rather than opening time, for the maximum in bird viewing - though nothing is guaranteed, and we saw plenty of birds at various tide levels. But the sight of so many spoonbills feeding at once was a sight to behold. Also, the light at sunset is pretty gorgeous.



Thanks for the input and very nice video. I'll actually be in the FMB area for several weeks, so I'll have some flexibility in the timing of my visits to Sanibel and Ding Darling NWR. My first visit and bicycle ride through the refuge will surely be just as early in the morning as I can get in, regardless of tidal stage, but subsequent visits will take into account the numerous other factors you mention. Thanks again; much appreciated.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 31, 2010)

we live a few miles away from Sanibel, but really would love to trade a week there so we can go to Ding Darling at all times of day.  I would like to take a sunset cruise from there too.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 31, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> we live a few miles away from Sanibel, but really would love to trade a week there so we can go to Ding Darling at all times of day.  I would like to take a sunset cruise from there too.



Sunset Cruise was great thru Captiva Cruises.  Maybe we'll do another one.

Do you have an average trader, rapmarks?  We get some looks at Sanibel resorts with our average trader.  Of course, we trade thru II.  If you are RCI, YMMV.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a two bedroom, gold crown resort, June week, and have never seen Sanibel.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 31, 2010)

How about a VRI connection, rapmarks?  SBC1 is VRI and you might get the discount rate on a rental.  Don't need a week, just three or four days, whatever your preference.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 3, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> chriske,  you will want to visit Echo Farms next time you come out.  take a guided tour.  they are raising plants to grow in places that usually don't have the ability to raise their own food.  air gardening, rock gardening, furrows, everything you can't even imagine to grow food with little soil or rain or sun, etc.   Just off one of the Fort Myers exits.



I've taken the tour before and found the place fascinating and well worth a visit if you are into growing your own stuff.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 3, 2010)

theo said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Bonita Resort & Club does *not* rent out their pontoon boats. The several pontoon boats on site there are available only for owner / guest use (for free, half-day maximum at a time, must be reserved in advance, refueling of the boat is required before returning to the BRC dock).
> 
> That said, I believe that the commercial facility directly adjoining BRC (small restaurant, docks, boat fuel, bait & tackle shop) does rent out pontoon boats (and other outboard powered boats as well), but that facility is not in any way associated with BRC, it's merely located "next door".



I was referring to Bonita beach resort MOTEL not the TS.
http://bonitabr.com/

They have a printable coupon on their website.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 3, 2010)

Bwolf said:


> How about a VRI connection, rapmarks?  SBC1 is VRI and you might get the discount rate on a rental.  Don't need a week, just three or four days, whatever your preference.



You can rent directly from vri.
Of course it helps if you own to get a discount but they do rentals to the public too and they're pretty reasonable.
http://www.8664myvacation.com/


----------

